# Hayride plans



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Here are our stations so far:

Cemetery
Bio-hazard
Well from the Ring in front of an old house
Children of the corn
Freddy Kruger
Train crossing
Spider Cave
Friday the 13th
Pumpkin Head

I still have at least one area of our trail that needs something else, but nothing is exciting me yet. Right now I'm going between Dinosaurs or Aliens. I'm leaning toward Aliens because I so want to make those egg pods.....


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

For a hayride, I'd go with Headless Horseman.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Scarecrow ghostface.


----------

